# Old Country BBQ pits vertical smoker



## AmazonDon703 (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello folks, I'm in the market for a new smoker and I'm leaning heavily toward getting the old Country BBQ pits vertical smoker from academy.  Trying to do some research online but I've struggled to find people that actually own it.  Does anyone own one of these or have any experience with them?  Wondering what type of mods I might need or just any suggestions in general that would help me.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 1, 2019)

I was scratchin around and poof!
Found this:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...country-smokehouse-i-love-this-smoker.274270/


----------



## AmazonDon703 (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks!!


----------



## Bigun94 (Feb 19, 2019)

been thinking about this one as well.  looks like it's being discontinued though.  was wanting to use charcoal though with the minion method so may not be ideal for me.


----------



## AmazonDon703 (Feb 19, 2019)

Bigun94 said:


> been thinking about this one as well.  looks like it's being discontinued though.  was wanting to use charcoal though with the minion method so may not be ideal for me.



I returned mine after using it for 3 weeks.  I was getting the same amount of smoke that you would expect from a pellet grill.  Some friends suggested that it's because the smoke stacks are on top instead of on the sides and it doesn't allow the smoke to circulate around the meat.  It was a shame because I really wanted this grill to work and it does so much right (besides the smoke part).  But that's just my personal experience


----------



## Bigun94 (Feb 19, 2019)

good to know.  appreciate the feedback.


----------



## 912smoker (May 29, 2022)

Just found a used one in great shape at a discount warehouse for $500.
He's had it for months and may be able to get him lower at it has no thermometers and has been there for several months.
Would anyone still recommend this until?

Keith


----------

